# Going off BC. Anybody has info about the nuva ring?



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

Am going off birth control now. As I posted before in here, I used to take Yaz and it hasn't been that good for me.I read some of you use the nuva ring and I was wondering if you have any info for me before I go see my gyno. Do you feel alright with it? Is it safe BC wise? How often do you have to take it out? Do you put it in yourself or do you take a trip to your doc every month? Did you feel any side effects of any kind? Thank you,Tana


----------



## astronomer (Apr 3, 2009)

bumpI have the same questions...hopefully we can get some opinions


----------



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

i was on the novaring and it was the worst thing ever for me,i was always sick, with migraines all the time,plus i have the HPV virus, so if i would put it in on my cervix and scarch my cervix with my nail i would give my self -pre-canser cells, because the cut would turn into lesions and -pre-canser cells,and infections,because its hard to put on, plus my boyfreind hate to have sex with me because he would feel it on the end of his penis and hurt him!, it was a pain.............. but i strongly suggest seasonale!!! that's a miracle for me!


----------



## Gumbo Girl (Aug 10, 2009)

I took it about 5 years ago (before I had really bad IBS) and I did just fine with it. As a matter of fact, it was the easiest BC I had ever been on. You put the ring in yourself each month and then take it out when it is time for your period. My husband never had any complaints about it and it never came out on it's own. When I first started taking BCP (when I was 18) I couldn't tolerate them due to the nausea but as I got older and tried different things, I could handle the low estrogen ones.......Nuvaring was easy so it must be a lower dose of estrogen. Give it a try!


----------

